# you may call me .......Master



## angelrose (Jun 4, 2008)

lol. yay ! I'm a Tegu Master !


----------



## ZEKE (Jun 4, 2008)

lol nice. i just posted about it in the other thread. the one with your 500th post.

welcome to the tegu master club! i just got here too


----------



## angelrose (Jun 4, 2008)

thank you ZEKE. now I feel better.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 4, 2008)

Congrats angelrose you must be happy but as for me I still have a long way to go


----------



## Mike (Jun 4, 2008)

Congrats. :lol:


----------



## angelrose (Jun 4, 2008)

:mrgreen: thank you, I really feel like part of the tegutalk forum now.


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 4, 2008)

I would be so much closer if I didn't change my username . Oh well, all that matters is that people will listen to my opinion even if I am not a "Master" lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 5, 2008)

We bow down to you... Master! :mrgreen: 
Aint this fun??!!


----------



## angelrose (Jun 5, 2008)

Azaleah said:


> I would be so much closer if I didn't change my username . Oh well, all that matters is that people will listen to my opinion even if I am not a "Master" lol



I know that's the important part and it was reading some of your posts that helped me loosen up. ty. I just really like the name. lol.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 5, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> We bow down to you... Master! :mrgreen:
> Aint this fun??!!




:mrgreen: lol. yes it is. finally I'm getting in the swing of things.

omg, now that I'm looking at numbers; I see the number of posts you have. uh oh, I better be good....lol.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 5, 2008)

angelrose said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > We bow down to you... Master! :mrgreen:
> ...


200-300 of those were in the Word Game thread 6-8 months ago.


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 5, 2008)

angelrose said:


> Azaleah said:
> 
> 
> > I would be so much closer if I didn't change my username . Oh well, all that matters is that people will listen to my opinion even if I am not a "Master" lol
> ...



Aww I feel special now


----------



## Nero (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats im slowly moving up the ladder myself!! I think when I become Tegu Master. I'm gonna throw a party and sacrifice mice to all my reps.


----------



## Beazer (Jun 5, 2008)

I need to post more lol. Makes me look bad.

-Jon DeLong


----------



## angelrose (Jun 5, 2008)

Nero said:


> Congrats im slowly moving up the ladder myself!! I think when I become Tegu Master. I'm gonna throw a party and sacrifice mice to all my reps.



lol.
it's actually not that hard when you learned as much as I have being here.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 5, 2008)

Beazer said:


> I need to post more lol. Makes me look bad.
> 
> -Jon DeLong




uh oh, just noticed this also your a Super Moderator.


----------



## ZEKE (Jun 5, 2008)

lol yeah! we have more posts than a few high up people on the forum  AB^ isnt even at 500 yet :rasp


----------



## angelrose (Jun 5, 2008)

lmao. :dan


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 6, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> lol yeah! we have more posts than a few high up people on the forum  AB^ isnt even at 500 yet :rasp


That might be a good thing. When he talked too much on some other forums he got booted! :mrgreen: Then again, he's older and wiser now.


----------

